# Saddle recommendations for wide sit bones



## SFTifoso

I have wide sit bones. I've borrowed or bought/sold a few saddles, but have yet to find one that's comfortable. I've tried the Bontrager Affinity (stock Trek 1.2 saddle), Specialized Toupe Expert (143 mm), Selle Italia Man, and Selle Italia Turbomatic. All of them feel too narrow, and put a lot of pressure on my soft tissues. Sit bones feel like their around the saddle, and not on it. I also have low flexibility on my lower back.

I know saddles are a very personal thing, but with so many saddle brands out there, I'm simply looking for recommendations to hopefully narrow my search. Thanks.


----------



## PJ352

SFTifoso said:


> I have wide sit bones. I've borrowed or bought/sold a few saddles, but have yet to find one that's comfortable. I've tried the Bontrager Affinity (stock Trek 1.2 saddle), Specialized Toupe Expert (143 mm), Selle Italia Man, and Selle Italia Turbomatic. All of them feel too narrow, and put a lot of pressure on my soft tissues. Sit bones feel like their around the saddle, and not on it. I also have low flexibility on my lower back.
> 
> I know saddles are a very personal thing, but with so many saddle brands out there, I'm simply looking for recommendations to hopefully narrow my search. Thanks.


If you do in fact have wider sit bones (as one example) the 143mm Spec Toupe is going to be too narrow for you. More info on that below.

Many Specialized shops have a method to measure your sit bones, but it can also be done at home (see below). _However_, there's more to saddle comfort that _just_ width. Variations in length, contours, construction and correct saddle set up (as well as overall bike fit) all play roles. 

Also, you might want to visit the Specialized forum. There's a thread going on saddles that might interest you.

From Spec's FAQ section:
Quote.
How to measure saddle size at home.
Published 11/07/2008 06:34 AM | Updated 01/13/2011 10:11 AM
Q: How to measure yourself (e.g. sit bone position) and select an appropriate Specialized BG saddle?

A: There is a way to find out your sit bone width at home but the accuracy may be a bit subjective.

First of all, find some kind of compressible foam that will hold it's shape for a few moments when you stand up.

Something along the lines of a sleeping bag pad, or stadium cushion.

Put the foam on a low box or chair that will have your thighs at the same level as they are when your foot is at the top of the pedal stroke. Usually just find something low enough that your thighs are almost parallel to the ground, and that is about right (sit with heels in as well, upper body just like you are pedaling).

After sitting on the foam for long enough to make an indentation, stand up, and use your fingertips to find the low points, alternately you can drop some ball bearings in the indentations, and they will immediately roll to the low points...

Measure this distance, center-to-center, for a "neutral" riding position, this is your sit bone width.

If your sit bones are between 70 & 100mm, you should ride a 130mm saddle, unless you ride in an upright, comfort position. Then you should ride a 143.

If your sit bones are between 100 & 130mm, you should ride a 143mm, unless you ride in a very upright, comfort position. Then you should ride a 155

If your sit bones measure out between 130mm and 160mm, and you ride a very Aerodynamic, racing or triathlon position, you should ride a 143mm saddle. All other riding positions should use a 155.

Many Specialized dealers also have a device that provides an accurate measurement. It always helps to drop in and have them measure you out for a saddle and show you some options.
End quote.


----------



## brianmcg

Try a Brooks B17.


----------



## teflondog

brianmcg said:


> Try a Brooks B17.


If a Specialized 155mm is too narrow for you then a B17 might just be your saddle. If I recall correctly, the widest part is 170mm. I also find 143mm too narrow when I'm riding in an upright position, but the B17 has plenty of width. However I wouldn't recommend the B17 for a racing position because it rubs my inner thighs raw.

BTW, I read somewhere that your sitbones are at their widest when you're riding upright. On the flip side they become narrow as you bend over into an aero position. A 143mm saddle feels too narrow for me when I'm riding on the hoods, but feels comfortable when I'm in the drops.


----------



## kbwh

Try a couple of the wide Selle SMP's, like the Pro, Plus and Avant.


----------



## Herkwo

*Koobi*

Check out the Koobi Classic Gel offered in 160mm width. More info offered at the following site but can be found cheaper elsewhere. Koobi SI Classic Gel saddle . Lots of cush for Maxium comfort


----------



## Erion929

kbwh said:


> Try a couple of the wide Selle SMP's, like the Pro, Plus and Avant.



...and the Glider, many people like that one for a wider saddle.

**


----------



## Herkwo

Erion929 said:


> ...and the Glider, many people like that one for a wider saddle.
> 
> **


You must be thinking of another model since the Glider only comes in a 136mm width... OP is looking for a wide seat.


----------



## gp3d

A Terry Liberator Y saddle is wider than normal at about 177mm. I'm currently using the Terry Fly Cromoly and find it pretty comfortable, though just a bit on the narrow side. I have one of the Liberators on order that will go on my mountain bike, or possibly my road bike. It might be good to have on a century. Been pleased with the quality and service I've received from Terry. TerryBicycles.com, Men's and Women's saddles.


----------



## Natedogz

SFTifoso said:


> I have wide sit bones. I've borrowed or bought/sold a few saddles, but have yet to find one that's comfortable. I've tried the Bontrager Affinity (stock Trek 1.2 saddle), Specialized Toupe Expert (143 mm), Selle Italia Man, and Selle Italia Turbomatic. All of them feel too narrow, and put a lot of pressure on my soft tissues. Sit bones feel like their around the saddle, and not on it. I also have low flexibility on my lower back.
> 
> I know saddles are a very personal thing, but with so many saddle brands out there, I'm simply looking for recommendations to hopefully narrow my search. Thanks.


Get your sitbones measuered at your LBS, mine are 145mm and I use 143mm Specialized Henge saddle currently, but I'm looking for a better saddle atm too. Specialized and iirc Fizik, and Bontrager had the most complete saddlle lineups as far as different widths and styles. As you said, everybody is a little different. A good chamoid and some butter can help with comfort and chafing.

EDIT: Some Specy saddles are availalbe in 155mm too.


----------



## baker921

I have had good luck with Selle SMP TRK Selle SMP TRK | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com
I also have the B17, Spesh 155mm and Terry saddles already mentioned. Good luck.


----------



## superjesus

Specialized makes a touring saddle called the Milano in a 175 mm width. Might be worth looking into.


----------



## SFTifoso

Thanks for the recommendations. I'm gonna give the Selle SMP Plus a try. It has the widest center channel, and my soft tissue area is where I feel the most discomfort. Plus the beak down design might give my fellas a break.

I measured my sit bones using a bag of flour and I got 151 mm from the center of the indentations.


----------



## PJ352

SFTifoso said:


> Thanks for the recommendations. I'm gonna give the Selle SMP Plus a try. It has the widest center channel, and my soft tissue area is where I feel the most discomfort. Plus the beak down design might give my fellas a break.
> 
> *I measured my sit bones using a bag of flour and I got 151 mm from the center of the indentations.*


FWIW, following Specialized guidelines, if you ride in a more aggressive (aero/ tri/ race) position you'd go with a 143mm saddle. Less aggressive would call for a 155mm. 

That aside, since you mention already trying several saddles, soft tissue as the source of discomfort and low flexibility in your lower back, I think saddle set up (possibly along with bar reach and drop) is going to be critical, so you might want to consider seeking assistance from a reputable fitter. This issue might go beyond the saddle itself.


----------



## Herkwo

SFTifoso said:


> Thanks for the recommendations. I'm gonna give the Selle SMP Plus a try. It has the widest center channel, and my soft tissue area is where I feel the most discomfort. Plus the beak down design might give my fellas a break.
> 
> I measured my sit bones using a bag of flour and I got 151 mm from the center of the indentations.


If that one does not do it for you, consider the Selle Italia SLR Superflow in a 143mm width. This saddle is new to the market and stock levels are pretty low. I am currently running one I got from Wiggle and absolutely love the widest cutout I could find. Here is a place that has them for $230.2011 Selle Italia SLR SuperFlow Saddle - We Keep You Cycling


----------



## Tommy Walker

SFTifoso said:


> Thanks for the recommendations. I'm gonna give the Selle SMP Plus a try. It has the widest center channel, and my soft tissue area is where I feel the most discomfort. Plus the beak down design might give my fellas a break.
> 
> I measured my sit bones using a bag of flour and I got 151 mm from the center of the indentations.


While the Selle SMP is what I would get, you can consider the Selle Italia Gel Flow Max and the Specialized Avitar for lower priced options with wide seats.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE

I have two of these, and couldn't be happier:

Things I Like: Selle An-Atomica Titanico Saddle | GRAVELBIKE.com


----------



## gp3d

GRAVELBIKE said:


> I have two of these, and couldn't be happier:
> 
> Things I Like: Selle An-Atomica Titanico Saddle


That's a good looking saddle, I may have to try one of those. The video on their "design" page is quite interesting, though a bit weird at the same time.


----------



## Mr. Versatile

Try the SMP-TRK. It's 160mm or so in width. Performance has it on sale for $79.95.


----------



## dgeesaman

I have also had trouble with standard width saddles. Another option is the Fizik Aliante Versus. It's not the firmest saddle I've enjoyed but the shape puts the pressure on the sit bones well. I demo'd and subsequently bought mine from glorycycles.com.

David


----------



## Sardo Numspa

this is something i need to look into. ive still got the stock bontrager saddle on my ride. ive tried the fizik aliante and still got some numbness.
come christmas time, i'll be looking to get fitted for a new saddle.


----------



## Mr. Versatile

The Brooks B17 is 165-170mm wide.


----------



## NC2WA

*Not a shill for Steve Hogg...*

...but he is knowledgeable and generous with advice, case in point re: Selle SMP saddles.
ALL ABOUT SMP’S » Bike Fit » Featured » Pelvic » Steve Hogg's Bike Fitting Website

Note a couple of things.
1) Semi-convincingly de-bunks the sit-bone width argument (actually the ischiopubic ramus)
2) Thorough overview of the different saddles Selle SMP offers
3) The saddles are measured for an 'effective width' that does not correlate with overall width

Personally, I am in the midst of testing a Selle SMP Stratos coming from a Spec Toupe 143.
Jury's still out...

To the OP, consider Selle SMP even though they are costly.


----------



## SFTifoso

I finally settled on a Specialized Romin Comp Gel 155 mm width. My sit bones are actually 129 mm apart, but they are big. So the Romin fits me pretty good. I think losing 40-50 lbs should also increase my comfort (210 lbs right now). I tried the Selle SMP, and it's so not the saddle for me. The hump just behind the peak gets shoved in so not the right place.


----------



## fivekabob

I would recomend the Specialized Avitar which is a good saddle for someone who feels discomfort on a racier saddle. It has gel inserts in the seat and comes in three sit bone widths. I've had one on my first road bike for about 5 years. Much more comfortable than the seat that the bike originally came with.


----------



## KHRONOS_13

i had the same question/doubt great post


----------



## Beau B

I have had good luck with my Selle SMP Extra


----------



## b4_ford

Brooks B17. I tried about 8 different saddles before settling on the Brooks. After about a month it fits like a glove.


----------



## Stephan

I went from a Specialized Riva (pure torture) to a Specialized Avatar. The Avatar is better then the Riva, but still getting saddle sores on the right side exactly where I sit on the saddle. I'm guessing exactly on my sit bones. I believe what may work for one may not work for another. Going to try one from Selle next. Just wish I could ride farther without pain.

Stephan


----------

